# STREETLOW MAGAZINE PRESENTS JULY 10TH 2011



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STREETLOW CAR SHOW & SWAPMEET JULY 10TH 2011
@ YOLO COUNTY FAIRGOUNDS... 








CHECK IT OUT WE'RE DOING SOMETHING DIFFERENT THIS YEAR. :0 
WE'RE HAVING A CAR SHOW & A SWAPMEET. :cheesy: 
SO BRING OUT YOUR SHOW CARS OR BRING OUT YOUR EXTRA CAR PARTS TO SELL...


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 14 2011, 05:33 PM~20553380
> *STREETLOW CAR SHOW & SWAPMEET JULY 10TH 2011
> @ YOLO COUNTY FAIRGOUNDS...
> 
> ...


IS THIS SHOW ALL OUT DOORS? OR ARE THERE ANY INDOORS BY ANY CHANCE.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm in. How much for a vendor spot?


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

san jose's finest will be in the house............ :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIVELAUGHLOVE408_@May 19 2011, 10:11 PM~20590719
> *:wave:  WE ARE RAISING MONEY TO THROW AN EMPOWERING EVENT SLAPPED WITH POSITIVITY, CHICANISMO & A SIDE OF RARE OLDIES/SOUL PRESSED ON 45'S. THE SOULEROS BALL REVUE IS A COLLECTIVE OF RARE OLDIES COLLECTORS, LOWRIDERS, PHOTOGRAPHERS, ARTISTS & CHICANO ACTIVISTS SEEKING TO EMPOWER LA RAZA WITH THE SOULERO MOVEMENT! WE ARE THROWING OUR 5TH OFFICIAL SOULEROS BALL THIS COMING JULY 23RD & WE LOOK FORWARD TO THROWING A MEMORABLE & HISTORIC EVENT FOR LA RAZA! THE HAPPENING WILL CONSIST OF GUEST SPEAKERS BINY FROM 5 STAR PRODUCTIONS FROM THE OG LOWRIDER BALLS BACK IN THE GOLDEN AGE OF LOWRIDING, MARIA PEREZ A FORMER GANG MEMBER OF VICKYS TOWN, A BADDEST CHOLA/CHOLO DRESS UP CONTEST, NOTHIN BUT THE RAREST & SWEETET ROLITAS AND A FIRME LOWRIDER SHOW N' SHINE "UNDER THE STREETLAMP". JUST RECENTLEY THEIR HAS BEEN A GREAT BUZZ & INTEREST IN THE SOULERO MOVEMENT & RARE OLDIES. COME & SUPPORT THIS CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY TO FIND OUT WHAT WE ARE ALL ABOUT & SUPPORT A GREAT CAUSA!
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1105/SBR%20CAR%20WASH%20MAY%2021.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

GONNA BE HERE AND GONNA BE PERFORMING TOO


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

JUST ADDED TO PERFORM ON THE MAIN STAGE...
E-40, DEM HOODSTARZ, FILTHY RICH, DAVINA, TITO-B, MIC QUIN, RAY DOGG, AND MORE TO COME...


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> JUST ADDED TO PERFORM ON THE MAIN STAGE...
> E-40, DEM HOODSTARZ, FILTHY RICH, DAVINA, TITO-B, MIC QUIN, RAY DOGG, AND MORE TO COME...


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:h5::yes:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DarlingDanika (Feb 22, 2010)

See you there!

www.missdarlingdanika.com

Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Darling-Danika/117706481584854?ref=ts


----------



## puffy (Oct 25, 2006)

Are we going to be able to bbq again this year.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

see you all there! :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: SEE EVERYBODY THERE................


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT:run::run::run:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

Is streetlow going to add any categories for cars with big wheels???


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> STREETLOW CAR SHOW & SWAPMEET JULY 10TH 2011
> @ YOLO COUNTY FAIRGOUNDS...
> 
> 
> ...


TTT sounds like a real good day..


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

TTLYS


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

SATURDAY MOVE IN FROM NOON - 7:00 PM...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> SATURDAY MOVE IN FROM NOON - 7:00 PM...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Is this an indoor show? Is indoor full?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

indoor and out door show


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> ill be there


:thumbsup::thumbsup:see you there cabron


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

NORCAL RIDAHZ CAR SHOW AND HOP SUNDAY JUNE 26TH STOCKTON, CA.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*HOP RULES & PAYOUT *

SINGLE PUMP:
37 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: $100.00 & TROPHY

DOUBLE PUMP:
40 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE : $100.00 & TROPHY 

RADICAL CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: $100.00 & TROPHY

GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
ANY HOPPER GETTING STUCK IN THE AIR ON BACK BUMPER WILL BE DIQUALIFIED!!!
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendor booths are how much again????


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Vendor booths are how much again????


CALL ISAAC AT THE SLM OFFICE, HE'LL LET YOU KNOW.... (408) 920-0997


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Marking the calendar for July 10th. Hopefully all the guys can make it. How much for a spot at the swap I have some old stuff someone else might be able to use.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

ogbrkboy said:


> Marking the calendar for July 10th. Hopefully all the guys can make it. How much for a spot at the swap I have some old stuff someone else might be able to use.


SWAPMEET PRICES ARE $40.00 IN ADVANCE AND $50.00 DAY OF SHOW..(PRE-REG FOR SWAPMEET & SHOW ENDS SATURDAY JULY 2ND) SWAPMEET STARTS AT 6:00 AM


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> SWAPMEET PRICES ARE $40.00 IN ADVANCE AND $50.00 DAY OF SHOW..(PRE-REG FOR SWAPMEET & SHOW ENDS SATURDAY JULY 2ND) SWAPMEET STARTS AT 6:00 AM


SEE YOU THERE MY BROTHER


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'M THERE!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'M THERE!!!!!!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*You can Purchase Pre-Sale Tickets Directly from these places :*

Yolo County Fairgrounds
1125 East St.
Woodland, CA 95776
530-402-2222
http://yolocountyfair.com/

Dimples Records
2433 Arden Way
Scramento, CA 95825
(916) 925-2600
http://www.dimple.com/

Barney's
15 W Main Street
Woodland, CA 95695
(530) 622-6376

Memo's Barbershop
825 East Street
Woodland, CA 95776
(530) 406-0609


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

BBQ pits allowed ?


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicano Legacy will be in the house!


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

DESTINATION :wave: WILL BE THERE* ALWAYS GOOD SHOW


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

1WIKD79 said:


> san jose's finest will be in the house............ :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Is there any roll call on here?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let's start a roll call 


SAN JOSE FINEST
CHICANO LEGACY
FAMILY FIRST
SOCIOS
LO LYSTICS
CHD


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


> let's start a roll call
> 
> 
> SAN JOSE FINEST
> ...


We be there too............:wave:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN IN THE HOUSE:thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

LIFES FINEST WILL BE THERE


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

JULY 23RD KMART STOCKTON BLVD
FREE PARK & SHINE
COME OUT & KICK IT
TELL YOUR FRIENDS


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

DAVINA AND PHILTHY RICH WILL BE AT OUR WOODLAND SHOW JULY 10TH


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

DAVINA AND PHILTHY RICH WILL BE AT OUR WOODLAND SHOW JULY 10TH





:thumbsup:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/styles/LayItLow/attach/jpg.gif

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/styles/LayItLow/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

IS THERE STILL INDOOR AVAILABLE? DO WE NEEDA PRE REG? AND IS MOVE IN SAT,FOR INDOORS?


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:naughty::boink:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

u dont need pre- reg to enter but u should .


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

bub916 said:


> IS THERE STILL INDOOR AVAILABLE? DO WE NEEDA PRE REG? AND IS MOVE IN SAT,FOR INDOORS?


INDOOR SPOTS ARE STILL AVAILABLE, INDOOR SPOTS ARE FIRST COME FIRST SERVE..
YES THERE'S SATURDAY MOVE IN FROM 12:00-7:00 PM... TO LATE TO PRE-REG... HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE BROTHA....:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Who else is coming to this event?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> STREETLOW CAR SHOW & SWAPMEET JULY 10TH 2011
> @ YOLO COUNTY FAIRGOUNDS...
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> INDOOR SPOTS ARE STILL AVAILABLE, INDOOR SPOTS ARE FIRST COME FIRST SERVE..
> YES THERE'S SATURDAY MOVE IN FROM 12:00-7:00 PM... TO LATE TO PRE-REG... HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE BROTHA....:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ruthie Skye said:


> Who else is coming to this event?


:nicoderm: gotta tell you that u look so gorgeous in your avatar pic! :yes:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you, Bub! :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

Ruthie Skye said:


> Who else is coming to this event?


HEY LADY HOW ARE YOU DOING? LONG TIME NO SEE.. ARE YOU COMING OUT TO THE SHOW?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> HEY LADY HOW ARE YOU DOING? LONG TIME NO SEE.. ARE YOU COMING OUT TO THE SHOW?


 Hey you, I'm thinking about checking it out... It's been a long time since I've seen everyone.


----------



## M.G. 916 (Jun 6, 2011)

What time is Sunday move in? Can we bbq?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ARE YOU GOING RUTHIE?


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

LowriderLobo said:


> ARE YOU GOING RUTHIE?


I'm thinking about it...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rauls64 (Feb 1, 2011)

Padrinos car club will be in the house :h5:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

M.G. 916 said:


> What time is Sunday move in? Can we bbq?


MOVE IN TIME FOR SUNDAY IS 6:00AM-11:00 AM.. AND YES YOU CAN BAR-B-Q, BUT PROPANE GRILLS ONLY...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

DESTINATION
SAN JOSE FINEST
CHICANO LEGACY
FAMILY FIRST
SOCIOS
LO LYSTICS
CHD
ROLLERZ ONLY
JUST ROLLIN
LIFES FINEST
LO*LYSTICS
TRAFFIC


*







*


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> DESTINATION
> SAN JOSE FINEST
> ...


STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

TTT....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...


who is STREETLOW ?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

USO WILL BE THERE...


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

Aztec Creations !


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> who is STREETLOW ?


STREETLOW who.........................


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT 4 da homies...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

DESTINATION
SAN JOSE FINEST
CHICANO LEGACY
FAMILY FIRST
SOCIOS
LO LYSTICS
CHD
ROLLERZ ONLY
JUST ROLLIN
LIFES FINEST
LO*LYSTICS
TRAFFIC
USO
AZTEC CREATIONS
SIDEWAYS


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> MOVE IN TIME FOR SUNDAY IS 6:00AM-11:00 AM.. AND YES YOU CAN BAR-B-Q, BUT PROPANE GRILLS ONLY...


 
Nice.. :thumbsup: We'll be there..


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Blvd Bombs Will Be In The House


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

whats the entry fee


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

PADRINOS C.C. WILL DEFINITELY BE IN WOODLAND REPRESENTING.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

DESTINATION
SAN JOSE FINEST
CHICANO LEGACY
FAMILY FIRST
SOCIOS
LO LYSTICS
CHD
ROLLERZ ONLY
JUST ROLLIN
LIFES FINEST
LO*LYSTICS
TRAFFIC
USO
AZTEC CREATIONS
SIDEWAYS
BLVD BOMBS
PADRINOS


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave: SEE EVERYBODY THERE......:yes:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> DESTINATION
> SAN JOSE FINEST
> ...


 FRISCO'S FINEST Will be in the house


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

Who's staying the night in Woodland Saturday ? If you need a Motel, Motel 6 is offering rooms for $49.00. Mention STREETLOW for discount. Motel 6, 1564 East Main St. Woodland Ca. 95776 (530)666-6777... See you all there....


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

hno: almost that time


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> Who's staying the night in Woodland Saturday ? If you need a Motel, Motel 6 is offering rooms for $49.00. Mention STREETLOW for discount. Motel 6, 1564 East Main St. Woodland Ca. 95776 (530)666-6777... See you all there....


Good looking out


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderz_4Life (Aug 6, 2005)

Any idea how much it is for kids to get in? i dont have enough time to get my truck ready to enter but would like to come to the show to see what its all about. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

Lowriderz_4Life said:


> Any idea how much it is for kids to get in? i dont have enough time to get my truck ready to enter but would like to come to the show to see what its all about. any help would be appreciated.


8 YEARS OLD & UNDER ARE FREE....


----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

San Jose Style c.c. will be in tha house in Woodland


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

Cars are rollin in
Looks like is gona be good


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Any pics?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice show, weather was decent, girls girls n more girls!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> Nice show, weather was decent, girls girls n more girls!!


pics or it didnt happen!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


> Nice show, weather was decent, girls girls n more girls!!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


> [/QUOTE
> ................................................
> ...............................................
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

fuck this new lay it low my fucken pics keep coming out hella small 
:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

ANY MORE PICS ---- WERE ARE THE HOES


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

tpimuncie said:


>


 
:boink::boink:

dam seems I missed a good show :angry:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

It was good meeting you yesterday. I can't wait to see that car cut.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

the Saturday night set up in the Family First Building


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

The Family First DJ setting up 2 do his thing 
" D J Tiny "


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

after setting up Saturday night the Family First cc having a few brews with 
Mr Issac from Street Low Mag


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Any pics or vids of the hop


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*On behalf of LuxuriouS C.C. Thanks for a GREAT SHOW guys! See you guys in San Jo'.*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

had a good time out there, cant wait for the san jose show!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

nice pics Lux thx for sharing and congrats on the wins


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

It was a good day


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

View My Video


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*The creator of The Homies (David Gonzalez) chilling at the StreetLow Magazine Car Show in Woodland! He made this!*


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

Great show....alotta nice rides...good people out there showing....:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

My son with his 16" mild custom. He took 1st place 16" Mild, Best paint, Best Graphics, Best engraving and Best of show!


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Lmao.... nice comments ritchie :roflmao:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

nice pics alex, I see they put julio to work lol


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

SINFUL1, VINO, Mr.MADNESS


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

[wheres the P B and J brotha:thumbsup:QUOTE=SINFUL1;14283302]








SINFUL1, VINO, Mr.MADNESS[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

chicanolegacysf said:


> nice pics alex, I see they put julio to work lol


 They sure did and especially in the dam heat he was sweating ballz :roflmao:when he was through cleaning that long ass car.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Great Show........ Thanks Family First comes thru again....... 





Cuz were building something....


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1 ESR OG said:


> [wheres the P B and J brotha:thumbsup:QUOTE


you know we brought it................lol


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i'm writing this for nacho from socios car club he ask me to do him a favor... well after thee show he was on his way home and got a blowout on thee freeway between to semi's he said he thought thee worse that he might of swerved into them but he made it it to thee side of thee freeway ....but ask me to tell pam from just rolling car club and mike from blvd image 4 stopping to see if he needed help...he said he was very gratefull 4 you guys stopping... he said thank you so much.


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

SINFUL1 said:


> you know we brought it................lol


 hey are you guys going to the show stopperz car show in two weeks


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1 ESR OG said:


> hey are you guys going to the show stopperz car show in two weeks


maybe, why ya want us to bring extra PB&J.........lol


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

Sir Lexxx said:


>


 
DAMN  This car used to be bad ass


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

Mr.X said:


> DAMN  This car used to be bad ass


Used to...exactly.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SAVE THE DATE
SEPTEMBER 4TH 2011 IN SACRAMENTO 
FOR ARE ANNUAL EVENT MORE DETAILS TO COME BUT I WILL TELL U THIS IT GOING TO GO DOWN BIG TIME SO EVERY 1 MARK THEM CALENDARS CAUSE U DONT WANT TO MISS IT 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> SAVE THE DATE
> SEPTEMBER 4TH 2011 IN SACRAMENTO
> FOR ARE ANNUAL EVENT MORE DETAILS TO COME BUT I WILL TELL U THIS IT GOING TO GO DOWN BIG TIME SO EVERY 1 MARK THEM CALENDARS CAUSE U DONT WANT TO MISS IT
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> :yes::yes::yes::yes:



ALL I GOTTA SAY IS FAMILY FIRST WAS PUTIN IT DOWN IN WOODLAND, U GUYS WAS SHININ IN THAT BUILDING WITH NO SUN!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: FOR CLEAN AND QUALITY RIDES ALL UR RIDES AT THAT GOOD JOB GUYS!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

[/QUOTE]


wish that water bottle wasn't there :thumbsdown:..................


----------



## twistedminded (Nov 19, 2009)

Who are these females there were modeling?

-The first one up front holding up "Lifes Finest".


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> My son with his 16" mild custom. He took 1st place 16" Mild, Best paint, Best Graphics, Best engraving and Best of show!


nice bike your son have homie. i built a riddler bike for my son in '05....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

twistedminded said:


>


:boink:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

HRTBT65 said:


> ALL I GOTTA SAY IS FAMILY FIRST WAS PUTIN IT DOWN IN WOODLAND, U GUYS WAS SHININ IN THAT BUILDING WITH NO SUN!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: FOR CLEAN AND QUALITY RIDES ALL UR RIDES AT THAT GOOD JOB GUYS!


THANK YOU WE REALLY APRECICIATE THAT.I AM VERY PROUD OF OUR CLUB NEVER NEW IT WOULD BE LIKE THIS.I JUST WISH MY CAR WAS DONE SO I COULD SHINE WITH THEM:biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

HRTBT65 said:


> ALL I GOTTA SAY IS FAMILY FIRST WAS PUTIN IT DOWN IN WOODLAND, U GUYS WAS SHININ IN THAT BUILDING WITH NO SUN!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: FOR CLEAN AND QUALITY RIDES ALL UR RIDES AT THAT GOOD JOB GUYS!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

LowriderLobo said:


>


GOOD JOB TOONIE & JOE BABY...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone have pics of the Cadillac that won 1st place for mild :thumbsup:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


>


joebaby, you and toonie are off the hook...good job! keep doin wat you do :thumbsup:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Show Was Great Streetlow Staff Was Very Helpful All Around Very Good Show 

Morgan Thanks For The Great Pics!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

nice pictures


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

Come fellas were are the pictures of the girls?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

[h=2]







STREETLOW'S SAN JOSE CARSHOW @ P.A.L., AUG 14TH HAS BEEN MOVED TO EVERGREEN COLLEGE[/h]DUE TO THE P.A.L. STADIUM PLANTING NEW GRASS ON THEIR FIELD, THE STREETLOW CARSHOW ON AUG 14TH HAS BEEN MOVED TO EVERGREEN COLLEGE IN SAN JOSE, SAME DATE AUG 14TH....
EVERYTHING WILL BE THE SAME, BUT AT A DIFFERENT LOCATION....


EVERGREEN COLLEGE 
PSO DE ARBOLES
SAN JOSE CA. 95135

PRE-REG DUE DATE IS AUG. 7TH...
SEND PRE-REG TO: 
P.O. BOX 32245
SAN JOSE CA. 95152

MORE INFO & FLYER TO COME....​


----------



## BigDog31 (Sep 23, 2004)

gordo56 said:


> Come fellas were are the pictures of the girls?


X 2


----------

